# How do you remove scratches from a synthetic stock?



## SHMELTON (Oct 8, 2007)

I have quite a few small scratches from briars and such on the stock of my gun,  how can I remove those?


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Oct 10, 2007)

Sand Them Out with a Piece of Fine Emery Cloth.


----------



## huntfish (Oct 10, 2007)

Leave them alone, all scratches on a gun stock are considered badges of honor.   

I have one heck of a scratch on my Ruger when I shot an antelope using a barb-wired fence for a rest.   Didn't realize I was on the barb when I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Oct 10, 2007)

If ya plan on repainting it oo, take a lil bit of bondo and rub it on, let dry, then sand smooth scratches will be filled in and ready to paint.  What kind of stock is it, custom or one put out on factory guns?  The make up of the stock will determine just how well it will refinish


----------



## PauldingHunter (Oct 10, 2007)

Duck it...........


----------



## whitworth (Oct 13, 2007)

*Working Gun*

That's what scratches are for -prove it's a working gun.  

I never bought a gun thinking it was just for -a fine piece of furniture.  That's why my last rifle had a synthetic stock, instead of a "fine piece of wood stock."


----------

